

Ask HN. How does distribution work for iPhone Web app. - eterno

Would love to get some insights from someone who has build and distributed an iPhone web app.<p>Specifically:<p>1. Is distribution a much bigger challenge. Does the new iphone web app directory on apple help.<p>2. Assuming that there is no equivalent website so that the app has to develop traffic from scratch.
======
geohelper
Getting listed in the Apple Webapp directory will help with SEO and while
you're on page one.

Here's my webapp in the directory..
<http://www.apple.com/webapps/sports/ridertech.html>

After falling off page 1 in the directory, it'll provide very little traffic
so you basically need to promote the iPhone-specific site via your other
web/mobile/social apps.

If you have no existing user base or app traffic to draw from, you may want to
build a simple mobile-xhtml site first because there are a lot more non-iPhone
users. It also helps remove some of the design challenges and focuses your
efforts on the core content paths.

Feel free to contact me directly if you want more help - geohelper [at] gmail
[dot] com

